# The best laid plans....



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It was suppose to be a simple conversion to a shower. It eventually worked out just fine.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

Ouch !! That was a little bit of a surprise.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

A hack would just cut the duct and stuff some insulation in it.....:laughing:


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

WOW! You just can't make this kinda stuff up!


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

never seen that before!! Haha!!


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

That will make you scratch your head for a minute


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

So, where did you move it to ?
Water looks simple enough but what looks like a dryer exhaust could case a problem.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

All I can say us holy frick!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> So, where did you move it to ?
> Water looks simple enough but what looks like a dryer exhaust could case a problem.


Moved the water.

Customer rerouted the dryer vent vertical through the roof.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Moved the water.
> 
> Customer rerouted the dryer vent vertical through the roof.


Yeah, had one like that a few months back. Moved dryer vent horizontal and boxed in above shower. Added lint trap in wall for dryer. Actually looked pretty cool when done. We couldn't do the attic thing b/c we were on the bottom floor of a condo.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Holy Rat Do Do Robin, what a mess. Bet it made your morning.....


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Did you work in a change order?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> Did you work in a change order?


:yes:
This part of the contract is right next to the customer's signature...

"All work is estimated based on visible conditions at the time of the estimate. Additional work needed, because of concealed/unforeseen problems inside the wall, concealed/unforeseen wall damage, or problems with the existing plumbing system will involve additional costs. This includes bathtub drains or faucet parts that might break during removal. Even though they are operational, some faucets and drains cannot be disassembled and reassembled successfully without being replaced. The customer or representative of the customer will have the opportunity to evaluate the repairs needed along with the cost prior to repairs being made."


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


Nice job, did you use a folding ruler ??


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Don't you hate those plastic delta shower hoses?


----------



## Plumborg (Feb 21, 2013)

The vent was there to keep the tub water warm, actually very green. Just joking, its unreal what is behind some walls.


----------

